# AIDA64 startet nicht automatisch



## DocVersillia (12. August 2013)

Hellas Leute,

ich hätte gerne das mein AIDA64 automatisch mit Windows startet wegen der ausgabe auf mein LCD. Der Haken ist bei "Starte AIDA64 beim Windowsstart" gesetzt. In den normalen Autostartordner lässt sich AIDA nicht verschieben, wieso auch immer...jemand ne Idee wie ich AIDA dazu kriege mit Windows zu starten?

Gruß Doc


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2013)

AIDA erfordert wenn ich mich recht entsinne Administratorrechte, so dass der einfache Autostart nur funktioniert wenn du auch als Admin angemeldet bist und dem Programm generelle Adminrechte zugewiesen hast (Rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften --> Kompatibilität --> immer als Admin starten).


----------



## DocVersillia (12. August 2013)

klappt leider immer noch nicht......


----------



## Gluksi (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so geht's bei mir ..startet sogar dan auf der logitech g19

adminrechte brauch ich nicht bzw in win 7 gibt es ja das uac dingens dan schon


----------



## DocVersillia (12. August 2013)

genau so habe ich es auch eingestellt...  startet aber nicht...grml....


----------



## Marcusi (12. August 2013)

Versuch es mal mit einer Aufgabe zu erstellen. Damit startet nun wirklichbl alles. 

Aber installiert hast es schon? Oder ist es eine portable?


----------



## DocVersillia (12. August 2013)

neenee, ist schon installiert... wie erstelle ich das denn als aufgabe?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. August 2013)

Öffne mal die "aida64.ini" im Programmverzeichnis (x86) mit einem Texteditor - ist beim Eintrag "LoadWithWindows" eine Null (startet nicht automatisch) oder Eins (startet automatisch) dahinter?


----------



## DocVersillia (12. August 2013)

da steht ne "1"..... ich probier mal morgen ne einfach den Mist neu zu installieren..... wie kann ich denn meine gebastelten LCD Skins retten?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. August 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf (benutze keine Skins) auf einen Ordner namens "Skins" im Programmverzeichnis, den du dir einfach als Sicherung an einen anderen Platz kopierst und nach Neuinstallation dann wieder zurück einfügst?


----------



## DocVersillia (13. August 2013)

mhhh keine Ahnung wo der meine LCD Einstellungen gespeichert hat..... grml


----------



## DocVersillia (13. August 2013)

sooooo AIDA neu installiert..... und startet immer noch nicht mit Windoof...grml...


----------



## DocVersillia (18. August 2013)

Sooooo irgendwas stimmte mit meinem Winddof nicht....der wollte gar nichts mehr speichern, zickte auch immer rum..... jetzt habe ich nach 3 Jahren das erste mal Win7 neuinstalliert und jetzt läuft wieder alles so wie es soll...
Danke an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen.... 

Grüße


----------

